# the jena six



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

what can we do, as parents, as shepards of the next generation, to ensure that this group of children recieves justice.

it's fine to be outraged, but let's brainstorm about DOING something, to raise awareness, and to put pressure on the jena judicial system to act right.

i've got my shirt, and i plan on wearing it EVERY TIME I LEAVE THE HOUSE.

i've let my local mama group know the situation, and asked them to spread the word.

i would like to organize some sort of local rally, in the hopes of raising money for their legal defense, but i'm not sure how to go about that.


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

ummm.....subbing


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

i agree we CANNOT take race out of it. the WHOLE THING is about race! white tree? hello? how was that even allowed to continue?

missy, i agree the DA needs to be removed. it's an elected position, isn't it? so, we should figure out what the process is for petitioning for removal. i wonder if you have to be an LA resident (cuz, clearly they're SO supportive







: ) or if you can just be a pissed off american, and petiton.

further, how can we work towards helping that community learn tolerance, and help them to see that things like a 'white tree' at school, does not a 'no problems with race, really' sort of neighborhood make.

also--how about the principal. i'm torn, because initially, he should've put a stop to the 'white tree' thing. but he also recommended the white kids who hung the nooses be expelled.

the superintendent who reversed that decision deserves some of our







: attention too, i think.

(and because i cannot help myself...my education has nothing to do with my race, and everything to do with my motivation.)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Hello, most of the posts on this thread have been removed.

Please read the Activism Guidelines as debate is not hosted in this forum.

Thanks


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

hey abimommy. (i tried pming you, but apparently, my computer isn't feeling teh send love, cuz every time i send it, i get a script error. or, you'll have six copies of the same pm.) anyway. can you snip out the bits of my reply which count as debate, and put back the parts where i talk about what i think we should focus on, re: actual activism? i give you official carte blanch to edit however you want. you can even put capital letters in, if you want,







.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Ok, but I won't bother with capitals


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Ok, but I won't bother with capitals









thanks!


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

I have written letters to my representatives. I've ordered a tee shirt and I am consuming everything I can that is written and talked about on this case. I am also emailing Representative John Conyers, who is chair of the judiciary committee. I'd like to see some federal involvement on some level.


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

I have ordered the t-shirts, but basically the biggest thing I am doing is telling people about(I have been wearing my mlk shirt almost daily so people will ask or comment, which has been a great way to open up the convo without seeming pushy. Black papers have got the story covered pretty well, but mainstream news, what a joke, so I just bring it up to everyone I possibly can because we need to be talking about it.


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmama* 
I have ordered the t-shirts, but basically the biggest thing I am doing is telling people about(I have been wearing my mlk shirt almost daily so people will ask or comment, which has been a great way to open up the convo without seeming pushy. Black papers have got the story covered pretty well, but mainstream news, what a joke, so I just bring it up to everyone I possibly can because we need to be talking about it.

I have gained so much more respect for Michael Baisden. He refuses to let this story die and dedicates a portion of his radio show to give updates on what is happening.


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/law/09/27...ef=mpstoryview

w0000t!!!!

we're on the right track, i think, whatever we're doing.


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

mychael bell and his family are going to be interviewed on dr phil on monday. fyi.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

I ordered my shirt! I guess some CU students here in CO organized a walkout today to bring awareness to this issue. Not sure what time. I heard about it on the radio this morning. I missed Dr. Phil on Friday but will watch it today. Thanks for keeping this active, boodafli!


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be watching.


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

in the interest of keeping the thread focused on activism, here is a timeline of events...

http://jenasix.org/timeline.html


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

I give much props to Michael Baisden for his efforts at keeping this issue in alive and reminding his listeners that "the fight has just begun". He met with the Congressional Black Caucus and the National Bar Association this weekend and both organizations are taking a stance against the atrocity that has occurred in Jena.
He is also going to be interviewing Senators Obama and Clinton, on his radio show, to discuss what their plan is to address the ever growing issue of hate crimes in America. He said Senator Obama thanked him for leading the effort to march on Jena.


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

dr phil today at 5 eastern!

tomorrow, montel will cover this!


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplegirl* 
I give much props to Michael Baisden for his efforts at keeping this issue in alive and reminding his listeners that "the fight has just begun". He met with the Congressional Black Caucus and the National Bar Association this weekend and both organizations are taking a stance against the atrocity that has occurred in Jena.
He is also going to be interviewing Senators Obama and Clinton, on his radio show, to discuss what their plan is to address the ever growing issue of hate crimes in America. He said Senator Obama thanked him for leading the effort to march on Jena.

that's why i lurve me some obama. i'm thinking we need to tie in the girl who got her wrist broken my the security guard for dropping cake in the lunchroom at school.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Please remember there is NO DEBATE in Activism. I have removed the posts that were debating.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Boodafli, did you watch DrPhil today? How was it?

I managed to miss it twice.

As far as letters go, what's the concensus?


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gumby* 
Hey Boodafli, did you watch DrPhil today? How was it?

I managed to miss it twice.

As far as letters go, what's the concensus?

I didn't see Dr. Phil either so I would appreciate any feedback from anyone who watched it.

Letters are a good thing. Make sure you include your local officials who serve in Washington. They need to hear from their constituents on the issue of Jena Six as well as hate crimes in general.


----------



## boodafli (May 28, 2005)

send a letter to get da walter reed disciplined

http://www.colorofchange.org/jena/wa...id=1842-345253


----------

